# Passed everything, great welcome drive, but cannot drive for Lyft, because...



## ToxicFrog (Oct 3, 2014)

...my incredibly clean, roomy, and comfortable Honda Element only has 4 seatbelts (and suicide doors).

I wanted to drive for Lyft as well as Uber, and was really looking forward to it. Passed all the background stuff, met with a nice mentor that took me on my welcome drive, then found out afterward that my car does not meet requirements. 5 seatbelts are required, apparently. And 'suicide doors' are frowned upon.

I've gotten many, many compliments about my car from my Uber pax. Is there anyone I can talk to at Lyft to get an exception made?

Also, it would have been nice to know my car was declined BEFORE I wasted an hour of my day with the welcome ride...


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Its not OK for Uber.... You got lucky.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

It is usually the other way around. Uber won't take the Element and sometimes Lyft will. I have personally seen Elements being used with Lyft here in Seattle. Also, Sidecar is OK with the Element.


----------



## grUBBER (Sep 11, 2014)

How long did you wait for that rejection email?


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

ToxicFrog said:


> Also, it would have been nice to know my car was declined BEFORE I wasted an hour of my day with the welcome ride...


lol, they totally used you for a joy ride man.


----------



## ToxicFrog (Oct 3, 2014)

grUBBER said:


> How long did you wait for that rejection email?


It came just a few hours after my welcome ride.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

ToxicFrog said:


> It came just a few hours after my welcome ride.


Wouldn't even tell you in person? Shameful.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

ToxicFrog said:


> ...my incredibly clean, roomy, and comfortable Honda Element only has 4 seatbelts (and suicide doors).
> 
> I wanted to drive for Lyft as well as Uber, and was really looking forward to it. Passed all the background stuff, met with a nice mentor that took me on my welcome drive, then found out afterward that my car does not meet requirements. 5 seatbelts are required, apparently. And 'suicide doors' are frowned upon.
> 
> ...


THREAD#1/ TOXIC ELEMENT: POLITELY
protest this "up the ladder" for best
results. I could've SWORN that another
Forum poster reported LYFT 2 DOORS
in selected cities. Good luck!


----------

